# Convertible Kits



## Big Worm

I wanted to know if they sold convertible kits for a 79 Monte Carlo or what cars I could use for parts I heard Caddis and Labarons but what years ? If anybody can fabricate it also . Hit me up .


----------



## jevonniespapi

I cant find any pix, but the recent lowrider mag has a caddy that was converted into a drop top with parts from a labaren. I want to make a removeable hard top for my 78. It cant be too hard..... I was thinking of how jeeps, miatas, the new t-bird, and a few others have removeable hard tops. 

But its gonna take a lot of work!


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by jevonniespapi_@Apr 24 2006, 06:59 AM~5302172
> *I cant find any pix, but the recent lowrider mag has a caddy that was converted into a drop top with parts from a labaren.  I want to make a removeable hard top for my 78.  It cant be too hard.....  I was thinking of how jeeps, miatas, the new t-bird, and a few others have removeable hard tops.
> 
> But its gonna take a lot of work!
> *


removable hard tops work,but you stil have to brace everything good before you do any cutting.as for the functional top no one sells a kit


----------



## Big Worm

So do any of you guys know what year vehicles to use for parts and if you got some pics poste'm up . I want to have rough idea of what to cut and leave .


----------



## japSW20

cut everything! lol good luck


----------



## GA On DUBZ

theres a pink 78 o 79 mc on 27's in miami wit da top off, dont kno if it got a workin top cuz ive only seen it down, and i had a 82 caddy wit a removable hardtop it was da original top n my boi juz fabricated holes fo it to latch back into and we made a boot when da top was off, da top was heavy as fucc ta take of tho but it can be done


----------



## japSW20

theres a couple evrt g-body around,about 10 off the top of my head :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm

Has anybody ever done this before and have some tips on what year cars will work . I know somebody has to of done this before help a ***** out . :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

I used a mustang top for an escort once. It was a shitload of work, hard work, but it worked. The guy I sold it to burned it up. Wired some shit wrong.


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 1 2006, 09:37 PM~5354007
> *I used a mustang top for an escort once. It was a shitload of work, hard work, but it worked. The guy I sold it to burned it up. Wired some shit wrong.
> *


mustang top wont work,to short for a g body,but yes its alot of work......


----------



## Airborne

Measure your car, and go to a junk yard and find what is close to the size you need. Then get ready for a shit load of trial and error.


----------



## Torx

jap, you are putting a vert on your GN?

fill me in on details if you are


----------



## OGJordan

You need an 80's Caddy Eldorado top. The lebaron on the big body was HIGHLY modified to make it work.


----------



## Chevillacs

:biggrin:


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 2 2006, 10:16 AM~5356411
> *You need an 80's Caddy Eldorado top.  The lebaron on the big body was HIGHLY modified to make it work.
> *



by highly modified...u mean just cut in half with patch pieces welded in right...cuz thats all they did...nothing was added to the length just a lil in the middle


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@May 2 2006, 01:38 PM~5357806
> *by highly modified...u mean just cut in half with patch pieces welded in right...cuz thats all they did...nothing was added to the length just a lil in the middle
> *


not that easy,everything has to fold into place and not rip the material


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 1 2006, 10:57 PM~5354546
> *Measure your car, and go to a junk yard and find what is close to the size you need. Then get ready for a shit load of trial and error.
> *


yes sir,rememberits not as easy as cutting and welding,gotta get it to latch up good,quarter windows aligned etc...


----------



## ROBERT71MC

any car that didnt caome convt. from factory should not be cut. they look terrible & around here only paisas (wet backs) cut there cars


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@May 2 2006, 02:22 PM~5358050
> *any car that didnt caome convt. from factory should not be cut. they look terrible & around here only paisas (wet backs) cut there cars
> *


 :uh: thats pretty stupid,when there is factory g-body verts.its all about quality.what is gay is chop tops


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@May 2 2006, 04:22 PM~5358050
> *any car that didnt caome convt. from factory should not be cut. they look terrible & around here only paisas (wet backs) cut there cars
> *


 :uh: :twak: your pretty much sayin that customizing a car is stupid :uh:


----------



## monte88

yeah just cut the top right off and be done with it..dosnt wont be able to drive it when it rains..


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 2 2006, 12:51 PM~5357561
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 3 2006, 10:25 AM~5362745
> *yeah just cut the top right off and be done with it..dosnt wont be able to drive it when it rains..
> *


just say no to chop tops


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 2 2006, 01:51 PM~5357561
> *:biggrin:
> *



That car looks good! Does the top seal? I see a gap in the front. Either way who ever did the woork did a great job.


----------



## japSW20

^ yea hat top seals,clean job seen it in person,its also for sale,in texas somewhere


----------



## BRAVO

i built a cutty last year,,pain in the ass


----------



## Chevillacs

does any1 know about how much it would cost to get your top chopped to a working conv. top? japSW20 do u know how much that homie paid for that work on the cutty? or did he do the work himself?


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 4 2006, 06:57 PM~5371785
> *does any1 know about how much it would cost to get your top chopped to a working conv. top? japSW20 do u know how much that homie paid for that work on the cutty? or did he do the work himself?
> *


wouldnt know,but expect to pay 5g+ dropping off your car and having it done.bowtie connection west charges 9k.parts alone will run you a pretty penny


----------



## Chevillacs

yea thats around the price range I heard, montes look real nice with the top down, i wish i had the skill to do it


----------



## chavezthagreat

in the march 2006 issue of lrm theres and article called topless cut witch features an 87 olds cutlass with a convertiable top from a cadillac eldorado this is a rollerz only car from florida but i imagine the same application would work for a monte carlo seeing as its the same body with different parts


----------



## 66olds88

maybe could get more help if this was in paint and body??? :dunno: not tryna hate, im just saying. but i like g bodys convertables, some look better than others though depending on how well the work is done..........


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 4 2006, 02:23 PM~5369896
> *^ yea hat top seals,clean job seen it in person,its also for sale,in texas somewhere
> *



clean ass car, my homie from back home has it now


----------



## ~TRU~

YOU USE THE LABARRON TOP AND BACK SEAT FROM A 86 LABARRON


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 17 2006, 12:46 AM~5443052
> *YOU USE THE LABARRON TOP AND BACK SEAT FROM A 86 LABARRON
> *


wow.everyone listen to this guy! :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 17 2006, 05:47 AM~5443507
> *wow.everyone listen to this guy! :uh:
> *


YEAH LISTEN IF YOU WANNA DO IT RIGHT BEEN THERE DONE THAT


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 17 2006, 11:19 AM~5445093
> *YEAH LISTEN IF YOU WANNA DO IT RIGHT BEEN THERE DONE THAT
> *


post a pic then papa..... i gotta see this


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 17 2006, 05:06 PM~5447103
> *post a pic then papa..... i gotta see this
> *


this kid just dont know, figure it out dog since you know so much ,its not so hard you gotta be a rocket scientest to figure it out ....


----------



## streetking

Mybe try a top from a conver mid 80's rivi


----------



## streetking

convert


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 18 2006, 02:17 PM~5452609
> *this kid just dont know, figure it out dog since you know so much ,its not so hard you gotta be a rocket scientest to figure it out ....
> *


have you ever measured the top of a lebaron? then measured the top on a g-body


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 18 2006, 06:50 PM~5454170
> *have you ever measured the top of a lebaron? then measured the top on a g-body
> *


WELL IF I DID IT B4 I GEUSS I DID HUH THE LENTGH IS PERFECT YOU JUST GOTTA WIDEN IN A BIT ,WHY YOU TRYING TO QUESTION ME IF I DIDNT KNOW I WOULDNT BE GIVING ADVICE


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 18 2006, 11:51 PM~5455797
> *WELL IF I DID IT B4 I GEUSS I DID HUH THE LENTGH IS PERFECT YOU JUST GOTTA WIDEN IN A BIT ,WHY YOU TRYING TO QUESTION ME IF I DIDNT KNOW I WOULDNT BE GIVING ADVICE
> *


homie,ive been there done that,and i like to call people out who talk shit and start rumors...there is a top that bolts in directly.and its not a lebaron


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

I Do Them PM Sent


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by $Lavish Lows$_@May 22 2006, 05:38 PM~5476154
> *I Do Them PM Sent
> *


oh boy....


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

Dodn't Start With Me :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by $Lavish Lows$_@May 22 2006, 05:48 PM~5476220
> *Dodn't Start With Me :biggrin:
> *


your a done deal my man,i would leave the country if you wanna make a living working on cars


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 22 2006, 05:51 PM~5476235
> *your a done deal my man,i would leave the country if you wanna make a living working on cars
> *



Then Leave......

I'll Hold You To That Later


----------



## DownLow350

> _Originally posted by $Lavish Lows$_@May 22 2006, 06:38 PM~5476154
> *I Do Them PM Sent
> *


Pics?


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by $Lavish Lows$_@May 22 2006, 06:00 PM~5476284
> *Then Leave......
> 
> I'll Hold You To That Later
> *


go ahead,post pics of your verts......


----------



## TOPO

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 19 2006, 08:38 AM~5457023
> *homie,ive been there done that,and i like to call people out who talk shit and start rumors...there is a top that bolts in directly.and its not a lebaron
> *


Very true, the lebaron top is actually 2" short for any g-body.


----------



## AWSOM69

The suspense is killing me. What is it, an Eldorado top that bolts directly in?


----------



## japSW20

ask lavish lows,im sure he should know since hes the master in everything that involves cars :roflmao:


----------



## LowSider

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 28 2006, 02:39 PM~5509975
> *ask lavish lows,im sure he should know since hes the master in everything that involves cars :roflmao:
> *



How bout you just spit it out,, since your so ready to fucc everyone else off... :uh:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@May 28 2006, 04:22 PM~5510261
> *How bout you just spit it out,, since your so ready to fucc everyone else off...  :uh:
> *


:0 do some research home boy.no one helped me when i needed.


----------



## LowSider

Yeahh well your a fuccin goof,, so why not just shut the fuck up,, instead of talkin shit on everyone who has an idea about it...

talk shit and share

or

SHUT THE FUCC UP


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@May 28 2006, 06:54 PM~5510825
> *Yeahh well your a fuccin goof,, so why not just shut the fuck up,, instead of talkin shit on everyone who has an idea about it...
> 
> talk shit and share
> 
> or
> 
> SHUT THE FUCC UP
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@May 28 2006, 06:54 PM~5510825
> *Yeahh well your a fuccin goof,, so why not just shut the fuck up,, instead of talkin shit on everyone who has an idea about it...
> 
> talk shit and share
> 
> or
> 
> SHUT THE FUCC UP
> *


so you anna share your girl? let the whoel team hit it? or if nto shut the "fucc" up.btw who ever is interested i have convertible pars for sale.
-latches (post caps/sunvisor mounts)
-side panels
-frotn windshield stainless trim.
-and pumps.


----------



## LowSider

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 28 2006, 07:47 PM~5511082
> *so you anna share your girl? let the whoel team hit it? or if nto shut the "fucc" up. btw who ever is interested i have convertible pars for sale.
> -latches (post caps/sunvisor mounts)
> -side panels
> -frotn windshield stainless trim.
> -and pumps.
> *



That was weak :uh: 



At least your helpin now tho


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 4 2006, 04:23 PM~5368238
> *That car looks good! Does the top seal? I see a gap in the front. Either way who ever did the woork did a great job.
> *




im sorry but you guys think this looks good????? In the front it doesnt seal with the fabric on the windowframe, i see parts of the frame sticking through the fabric on the sides........this doesnt look like it was factory.....


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 29 2006, 01:37 AM~5510521
> *:0 do some research home boy.no one helped me when i needed.
> *





Its not like you have the secret of the century here......why not just tell it, and help a few people out :uh: instead of acting all cool and bitching on others


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 29 2006, 05:03 AM~5512925
> *Its not like you have the secret of the century here......why not just tell it, and help a few people out  :uh: instead of acting all cool and bitching on others
> *


well it looks like you know an awful lot...why dont you tell him.everyone here is all talk,half of them wont do shit so whats the point of telling them.if they say the lebaron tops work let them use them.....


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 29 2006, 05:40 PM~5513678
> *well it looks like you know an awful lot...why dont you tell him.everyone here is all talk,half of them wont do shit so whats the point of telling them.if they say the lebaron tops work let them use them.....
> *



no youre saying its not....because you know better.....then share it.....


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@May 29 2006, 08:03 AM~5512925
> *Its not like you have the secret of the century here......why not just tell it, and help a few people out  :uh: instead of acting all cool and bitching on others
> *


then let us in on the secret.


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA+May 19 2006, 08:51 AM~5455797-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL IF I DID IT B4 I GEUSS I DID HUH THE LENTGH IS PERFECT YOU JUST GOTTA WIDEN IN A BIT ,WHY YOU TRYING TO QUESTION ME IF I DIDNT KNOW I WOULDNT BE GIVING ADVICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> little more work then just that
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TOPO_@May 27 2006, 08:56 AM~5504223
> *Very true, the lebaron top is actually 2" short for any g-body.
> *


you can make em work though


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

i charge about $6,500 to do this to a g-body....complete ready to go....drop off the car... and drive away done


----------



## HIT EM UP

They should leave the Gbody Verts to them MIAMI BOYZ :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

enough with the bull shit , what is the closest drop in top


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@May 30 2006, 07:00 AM~5518828
> *enough with the bull shit , what is the closest drop in top
> *


the ones i have for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

and survey says they came from what ?.......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

lol evryone knows covnertible g-bodies done RIGHT come from miami.... if anyone wants one done bring it down to south florida theres a couple people that do them...hit em up dont you have 2 tops?.... i got 2 tops.... japs has 2 tops...lol they come around down here.....fuuuck it....lol if anyone wants.... i have a hand made top for a g-body that i will sell....lol give me 300 for it... buyer pays shipping.... its not a hydraulic top.... manual top.... looks good on a car.... includes rack, and fiberglass reardeck...and i think i still ahve the top for it (canvas) that way its easier for them to do it...


----------



## japSW20

i got some rear panels on special.wrapped in your choice of material.pm for details :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 31 2006, 11:14 AM~5526406
> *lol evryone knows covnertible g-bodies done RIGHT come from miami.... if anyone wants one done bring it down to south florida theres a couple people that do them...hit em up dont you have 2 tops?.... i got 2 tops.... japs has 2 tops...lol they come around down here.....fuuuck it....lol if anyone wants.... i have a hand made top for a g-body that i will sell....lol give me 300 for it... buyer pays shipping.... its not a hydraulic top.... manual top.... looks good on a car.... includes rack, and fiberglass reardeck...and i think i still ahve the top for it (canvas) that way its easier for them to do it...
> *


what shittin difference is there with cars done in miami or morroco ? all i want to know is *WHAT THE HELL CAR DID THE TOPS THAT ARE USED COME FROM??????* thank you :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz

80s eldorado & rivera & olds torando if you find one check florida & if you see any lecab cadillacs hit me up  i had a american coachwork top i had complete i sold on here (lil) almost 2yrs. agao for a cutty was going to put on my ls anyways wheres the lecabriolets tops @ ?(deville)


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i saw a rivi drop top today....


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@May 31 2006, 04:34 PM~5528511
> *what shittin difference is there with cars done in miami or morroco ? all i want to know is WHAT THE HELL CAR DID THE TOPS THAT ARE USED COME FROM?????? thank you  :biggrin:
> *


you know you really are annoying...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

all i wanted was a answer , not runaround......


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@May 31 2006, 05:36 PM~5528816
> *all i wanted was a answer , not runaround......
> *


for what? its not like your goign to build one...

prove us wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 31 2006, 07:04 PM~5528903
> *for what? its not like your goign to build one...
> 
> prove us wrong. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@May 31 2006, 07:38 PM~5529098
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 31 2006, 07:24 PM~5528747
> *you know you really are annoying...
> *


yea dude is gettin real annoying, why dont you go ahead and do your own research and then let evryone know wat fits? then everyone wit a g-body will be ridn with a drop top :uh: nutin fits right in your still going to have to do some mods, if you dont want to do any mods then you obviously dont wanna ride with a drop top


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 31 2006, 10:00 PM~5530201
> *yea dude is gettin real annoying, why dont you go ahead and do your own research and then let evryone know wat fits? then everyone wit a g-body will be ridn with a drop top :uh: nutin fits right in your still going to have to do some mods, if you dont want to do any mods then you obviously dont wanna ride with a drop top
> 
> 
> *


i already know its not a ''bolt on '' installation . im not dumb. i figured the frame for the top would have to be modified . everyone acting like its a big secret .had someone answered my question with out the bullshit , i wouldnt have to get ''annoying'' . :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 1 2006, 07:54 AM~5531986
> *i already know its not a ''bolt on '' installation . im not dumb. i figured the frame for the top would have to be modified . everyone acting like its a big secret .had someone answered my question with out the bullshit , i wouldnt have to get ''annoying'' .  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ur far from annoying cuz, atleast not to me...these guys are just being greedy with the information. Like they have stumbled upon greatness or something. Im intrested to know also.


----------



## Chevillacs

so far im almost sure eldos and rivis would make the best fit but good luck trying to find those rides without spending too much


----------



## Chevillacs




----------



## japSW20




----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 31 2006, 10:00 PM~5530201
> *yea dude is gettin real annoying, why dont you go ahead and do your own research and then let evryone know wat fits? then everyone wit a g-body will be ridn with a drop top :uh: nutin fits right in your still going to have to do some mods, if you dont want to do any mods then you obviously dont wanna ride with a drop top
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: takes money and time to be in the game,sitting behind a computer being chismosa wont do shit.


----------



## EL_PASO

ok my hommie want to make his regal a drop top he dont know shit so i will be doing it for him as a favor, jap was the regal your first time? any tips for a newbie? on the panels do i buy diffrent ones or do i cut them and mold em? any tips would be great


----------



## HIT EM UP

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 31 2006, 11:14 AM~5526406
> *lol evryone knows covnertible g-bodies done RIGHT come from miami.... if anyone wants one done bring it down to south florida theres a couple people that do them...hit em up dont you have 2 tops?.... i got 2 tops.... japs has 2 tops...lol they come around down here.....fuuuck it....lol if anyone wants.... i have a hand made top for a g-body that i will sell....lol give me 300 for it... buyer pays shipping.... its not a hydraulic top.... manual top.... looks good on a car.... includes rack, and fiberglass reardeck...and i think i still ahve the top for it (canvas) that way its easier for them to do it...
> *


Lol yea I got 2 Tops!!! lol....I have a 1992 Mazda Miata Top with Chrysler Sebring Quarter Windows and I got a 1995 Cutlass Top....They both fit...I think Jap has an S2000 Top & Trick or Treat has an 1988 Mustang Top...


----------



## Torx

this. shit. is. hilarious.

looks like we all are gonna have to trial and error with tops..


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Jun 7 2006, 02:23 AM~5565997
> *this.  shit.  is.  hilarious.
> 
> looks like we all are gonna have to trial and error with tops..
> *


you know.do i see the first overseas g-body coming out soon torx? lol :biggrin:


----------



## regulz

if i cut my [email protected]#$ top off and buy ya roof parts will ya tell me wut it was off of???!!


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

I THINK I WANNA CUT MINE OFF http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2376937 SO CAN SOME1 SEND ME SOME INFO ILL SEND IT TO FLORIDA.ID RATHERDO IT IN CALI BUT SOME1 GIVE ME THE INFO ON IT....


----------



## Detroyt

Trick or Treat or JapSW20....how much would you charge me to do a frame off restoration on a 1982 Original Convertible Regal? I got this regal from a guy that use to own a Buick dealership. This car came from the factory as a convertible. He told me less than 50 exist. He said that these were made as prototypes for limited Buick dealerships because Buick was thinking of making a convertible Regal in 82' but he said it was never done because the demand wasnt there plus the price would have been to high. Also, How long would it take you to do? Im from Detroit,MI.


----------



## KERRBSS

post the pic DETROYT


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by Detroyt_@Jun 10 2006, 11:25 PM~5586920
> *Trick or Treat or JapSW20....how much would you charge me to do a frame off restoration on a 1982 Original Convertible Regal? I got this regal from a guy that use to own a Buick dealership. This car came from the factory as a convertible. He told me less than 50 exist. He said that these were made as prototypes for limited Buick dealerships because Buick was thinking of making a convertible Regal in 82' but he said it was never done because the demand wasnt there plus the price would have been to high. Also, How long would it take you to do? Im from Detroit,MI.
> *


U WANNA SELL IT?


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Detroyt_@Jun 10 2006, 08:25 PM~5586920
> *Trick or Treat or JapSW20....how much would you charge me to do a frame off restoration on a 1982 Original Convertible Regal? I got this regal from a guy that use to own a Buick dealership. This car came from the factory as a convertible. He told me less than 50 exist. He said that these were made as prototypes for limited Buick dealerships because Buick was thinking of making a convertible Regal in 82' but he said it was never done because the demand wasnt there plus the price would have been to high. Also, How long would it take you to do? Im from Detroit,MI.
> *


if your serious,my # is in your pm box..


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jun 10 2006, 02:12 PM~5585655
> *I THINK I WANNA CUT MINE OFF http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2376937  SO CAN SOME1 SEND ME SOME INFO ILL SEND IT TO FLORIDA.ID RATHERDO IT IN CALI BUT SOME1 GIVE ME THE INFO ON IT....
> *


bowtie conn. in cali coul prolly handle a job like that


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 11 2006, 03:27 AM~5587976
> *if your serious,my # is in your pm box..
> *


LET ME SEE PICS AND WHAT U WANT $


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jun 11 2006, 12:29 AM~5587979
> *LET ME SEE PICS AND  WHAT U WANT $
> *


pics of what and what i ant for what? you want a top?


----------



## Detroyt

Sheen sorry my man Im not selling it......I will post pics later today. I will take some with the digi camera.


----------



## Torx

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 7 2006, 08:22 PM~5570338
> *you know.do i see the first overseas g-body coming out soon torx? lol  :biggrin:
> *


hahah, might be...
are you really thinking about selling the regal in its current state?
how much?


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Torx_@Jun 11 2006, 07:23 AM~5588359
> *hahah, might be...
> are you really thinking about selling the regal in its current state?
> how much?
> *


i had one guy interested in it as is..but i got some new stock on vert parts and decided to jus finish it up a bit,also a OG hess & eisendhart top :biggrin:


----------



## OUTLAW85

yo japs is that ur old regal?u cut it up or what


----------



## HIT EM UP

Tooo Many Vert Gbodys in MIAMI....AND ALOT MORE TO COME :0


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by lscrider_@Jun 11 2006, 03:06 PM~5589944
> *yo japs is that ur old regal?u cut it up or what
> *


yea my regal got cut up,im doing 2 drops now but will come out with more as soon as im done with one,i really want to do a malibu so well see :biggrin:


----------



## regulz

edited


----------



## Torx

riviera got that slope in the back, but in the photoshopped picture its a straight line.
hmm.


----------



## regulz




----------



## regulz




----------



## regulz




----------



## Torx

thats gotta be it!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

lol fools.... japs has an eldorado.. and his regal..... the eldorado top is completely different then the top he has on his regal... also notice how much bigger the side windows are on the eldorado then they are on his regal...and i do know what top he has on his regal... i got the same top on my regal...


----------



## regulz

he just called me a fool lol! 

oh no u didnt!!!! >snaps fingers


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

lol..... all im saying is.... japs has an eldorado convertble... and his regal convertible.... and both tops are COMPLETELY different... even the windows... the panels.... evrything is DIFFERENT... even the latching mechanism... and he can vouche for that...


on another note.... my tops wavingg


----------



## KERRBSS

so why dont you guys just help out others and tell us what top u are using, its not like you struck gold, its a top.....to a car...im not talking shit and think you guys did a badass job, just asking for a little help thats all.


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jun 12 2006, 05:18 PM~5595565
> *so why dont you guys just help out others and tell us what top u are using, its not like you struck gold, its a top.....to a car...im not talking shit and think you guys did a badass job, just asking for a little help thats all.
> *


I don't why they acting like its top secret shit


----------



## Mr Impala

i thin mustang tops work on g bodies


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 12 2006, 02:26 PM~5595612
> *i thin mustang tops work on g bodies
> *


what year mustang? i seen a regal with a mustang top, but they wouldnt tell me what year it was from.


----------



## Mr Impala

id guess from like 1988-1990?


----------



## KERRBSS

the quarter windows too???


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

topo used a rack from a lebaron to make his big body anythings possible with some love


----------



## regulz

you could make ANYTHING work but why try and make a turd into a steak when u could just buy steak :biggrin: 
i kno i dont have the time right now 2 do it, and i rather do it myself than pay extra 2 have sumone do it...but sooner than later ima make time....just researchin...right now im sweatin gettin a 350 together


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

lol you can use alot of tops for it... but this one we use is perfect fit... no mods to the top is needed... no mods to the car... it drops in and welds right in perfect so you could then bolt it up good to go.. the top comes on and off easy in minutes...... its as if it was made for g-bodies... i dont say cause the person who told me about it... asked me not to tell nobody... all tho its not a very big secret in miami evryone already knows... cause one person discovered it and did a couple cars and people started spilling it out and telling others... but also even knowing its not an easy car to come across we've just had luck getting them... they disapear... lol


----------



## japSW20

yea i have a eldog and the top is different form my regal.the mustang top actually works but it takes some extending here and there.lebaron also work but it also need to be trimmed in some places and extended.Not sure ont he actual bucket im sure they wont just drop in.Lebarons and vert mustangs are dime a dozen so some one should go measure it up I know from inner doorjamb to innerdoorjamb a g-body is 56 inches in width so youd want a bucket that is somewhere in the range


----------



## purplemonte

man come on guys. yalls shit is nice as hell and if i was near yall i would pay you to do mine. but realistically im never gonna be able to get my car to you to do it. i have been to all the shops around here and everyone says they cant do it. the only one i found is 3 hours away and they want 12 gs to do it  the car aint even worth that!! so be serious, youre not gonna lose any business or money by telling us because most of us on here would never get to you to have you do it anyway. so at least just tell us, for the people who live in these lame ass cities where car culture is basically non-existant. i know that i would give any advice i could to my "ridin brothers" and we all need to do the same :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jun 12 2006, 02:27 PM~5595628
> *what year mustang?  i seen a regal with a mustang top, but they wouldnt tell me what year it was from.
> *


87-93


----------



## KERRBSS

in my own opinion.....I think they come from a RIVIERA.....am i right???


----------



## purplemonte

riviera. . . didnt think about that. maybe it is??


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Jun 12 2006, 07:30 PM~5597322
> *man come on guys. yalls shit is nice as hell and if i was near yall i would pay you to do mine. but realistically im never gonna be able to get my car to you to do it. i have been to all the shops around here and everyone says they cant do it. the only one i found is 3 hours away and they want 12 gs to do it  the car aint even worth that!! so be serious, youre not gonna lose any business or money by telling us because most of us on here would never get to you to have you do it anyway. so at least just tell us, for the people who live in these lame ass cities where car culture is basically non-existant. i know that i would give any advice i could to my "ridin brothers" and we all need to do the same :biggrin:
> *


well get your money right and have it done.bowtie does them too....like i said go get a mustang or a lebaron those tops work for g-bodies.theres even a picture of one with a lebaron top so i dont know why you eople keep insisting..


----------



## KERRBSS

come on JAP, thats a rivi top on your regal......isnt it?????


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jun 12 2006, 08:46 PM~5597832
> *come on JAP, thats a rivi top on your regal......isnt it?????
> *


im tired of this shit,its a cutlass cierra top.im not coming into this thread anymore.i said it a couple times....

*LEBARON AND MUSTANG TOPS WORK*


----------



## HIT EM UP

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 12 2006, 08:49 PM~5597858
> *im tired of this shit,its a cutlass cierra top.im not coming into this thread anymore.i said it a couple times....
> 
> LEBARON AND MUSTANG TOPS WORK
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAAAAAAM.....These ****** are on that serious shit....Just bring your car down to Miami and thats it...Pala Pinga....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

the older fucking lebaron top... not the newer lebaron... the older more square lebaron top fits.... mustang tops need a little work to it... but could be done...


----------



## regulz

ok....u have a vert...he has a vert...so whats the big deal now if u can never find another car that u can get that top off of.....youre cars are already done and ya proud of it(i'd be 2)...im sure u dont have a g body convertible business, u must do other things......how many people are ACTUALLY goin to do this themselves anyway etc....c'mon
i can make sum bangin cookies 4 ya or something


----------



## purplemonte

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 12 2006, 08:08 PM~5597602
> *well get your money right and have it done.bowtie does them too....like i said go get a mustang or a lebaron those tops work for g-bodies.theres even a picture of one with a lebaron top so i dont know why you eople keep insisting..
> *




look homie i got my money right im only 16 and every dollar i got in my car is my own money, n my car is one hell of a car for a 16 year old.far from the best in the world, but a damn nice car. even if i had a million dollars i wouldnt pay 12 gs to have it done because that would be stupid as hell, considering an entire gbody isnt worth that much so i wouldnt pay that much for 1 mod. i gave you your props and i like i said, if i didnt live in fuckin charleston south carolina, wherethe onlyl mods people do is put fuckin 28s on chevys, i could probably get it done. considering that bowtie connection is in calli, i cant get them to do it buddy. and yes, we are well aware that many tops will work, but we are also hearing that there is a top that fits perfect with no mods, so of course we would rather use this "top secret top". anyways, i aint hatin on you and you do good work, i just think that it is very childish and immature to keep it from everybody, since this is a forum where people ask for help. if you didnt want to tell us, then you shouldnt have even mentioned the "perfect top". "i know a secret but im not telling HEHEHE!!" how gayis that? but regardless, thanks for the info tho man. no harsh feelings


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by purplemonte_@Jun 12 2006, 09:07 PM~5597937
> *look homie i got my money right im only 16 and every dollar i got in my car is my own money, n my car is one hell of a car for a 16 year old.far from the best in the world, but a damn nice car. even if i had a million dollars i wouldnt pay 12 gs to have it done because that would be stupid as hell, considering an entire gbody isnt worth that much so i wouldnt pay that much for 1 mod. i gave you your props and i like i said, if i didnt live in fuckin charleston south carolina, wherethe onlyl mods people do is put fuckin 28s on chevys, i could probably get it done. considering that bowtie connection is in calli, i cant get them to do it buddy. and yes, we are well aware that many tops will work, but we are also hearing that there is a top that fits perfect with no mods, so of course we would rather use this "top secret top". anyways, i aint hatin on you and you do good work, i just think that it is very childish and immature to  keep it from everybody, since this is a forum where people ask for help. if you didnt want to tell us, then you shouldnt have even mentioned the "perfect top".  "i know a secret but im not telling HEHEHE!!" how gayis that? but regardless, thanks for the info tho man. no harsh feelings
> *


im not far from you i am 17..its not a big secret i think ive said it plenty of times lebaron top.the oldschool ones.cutlass cierra tops too.half the people on here asking will never actually attempt it,they just want to instigate on the situation.do i have to post a pic of old lebaron on here?


----------



## SELF MADE

damn. if i had got to the end of this thread i would have put up that guess ^^

you can get some nice ghetto conti kits of those old lebo's too, lol. some dude i used to work with had one that was full dressed, pinstripes and all that, fuckin gay !!!!!!!


----------



## japSW20




----------



## regulz




----------



## regulz

did u cut off the mountin brackets for the top part of the windshield area or did ya make em??


----------



## purplemonte

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 19 2006, 08:38 AM~5457023
> *homie,ive been there done that,and i like to call people out who talk shit and start rumors...there is a top that bolts in directly.and its not a lebaron*



aight im confused now because now theres all this lebaron talk still. so is it the olds cutlass ciera that bolts directly in??? also what do yall do about the panels? do you just cut the panels in the gbody that its goin in, or are they panels from something else?


----------



## KERRBSS

hes throwing us off, pay attention to his quarter windowns on his t type, and pay attention to the quarter windows on a vert RIVERIA, there identical....they are trying to be sneaky......i may be wrong but im sticking with the fact that there using riveria tops for this shit...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

no ones trying to be sneaky... dont believe us fuck it... no matter what we tel you you're always gunna think its something else... so why even bother... to the guy that asked about the front.... theres a few ways u can do it.... another top that works is a pontiac sunfire.......

the panels dont fit the g-bodies perfect there has to be some cutting done... but its just fiberglass...lol

anyways... many of you are gunna prolly end up fucking the shit up out of a car if u try to do this on your own...alot of work goes into making a g-body convertible...thats why it cost's so much to get it done.... its not just cut the roof and drop a top on it....alot of precise measuring.. cutting.. welding... then bodywork...takes time too... and knowledge of what to do... theres been a couple people try an attempt this down here on they own and end up junking the cars...so make sure you guys dont get in over your head and you cant pull it off then have to either junk it or pay a professional to do it which then would prolly be even more to fix w.e. got fucked up... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## japSW20

dam eric we tryin to show these fools and they keep insisting.eldogs and rivs are identical.now look at the window on my eldog and look at my t-type..lebaron came with diferent quarter windows.


----------



## japSW20

and about the sunfire...yes they also work..why else would i have sunfire latches in my collection?


----------



## regulz

how do ya normally go about reinforcin the frame....do ya build an x member under the middle? and if so is exhaust routin an issue?


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Jun 13 2006, 10:45 AM~5600548
> *how do ya normally go about reinforcin the frame....do ya build an x member under the middle? and if so is exhaust routin an issue?
> *


wow......... its called a frame wrap...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

lol the frame is one thing.... the body is another.... reinforce the body... not only the frame.... a frame wrap is good... as long as u have good body mounts you should be str8....


----------



## regulz

i kno wut a frame wrap is, but i aint puttin hydros on it so no point in all that work if i can just build something easy in a few days.....yesh


----------



## regulz

4got im not smart...sorry ill go chew on a dog biscuit. :uh: i was just askin bout that one part, cuz i just wanted 2 kno wut YOU would do...i kno everything changes when u cut the roof off and how much strength it takes outta the body and tranfers to the door pillars.....


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Jun 13 2006, 09:05 PM~5603724
> *4got im not smart...sorry ill go chew on a dog biscuit. :uh: i was just askin bout that one part, cuz i just wanted 2 kno wut YOU  would do...i kno everything changes when u cut the roof off and how much strength it takes outta the body and tranfers to the door pillars.....
> *


yea all the stress goes on the door part,box the center of the frama dn make sur eyour bodymounts are new.the body also needs to be reinforced in the back.heres a pic of mine,the cardboard template is 1/4" welded onto the turnk hing part and to the floor,and 3 2x1 tubing runing across.


----------



## japSW20

oh yea and reinforce before you cut the roof


----------



## regulz

seriously thanx....   
that was good information...
i wanna make sure when i do this, i take my time and do it right...
i new i had 2 reinforce the area there but i didnt even think bout the hinge area, makes damn good sence, bein the top weight will be in the area


----------



## Torx

i cant blame the guys, i mean if everyone knew how to do it and what to use, everyone would be doing it. Then soon vert gbodys will be like lambo doors.

its all about being unique.


----------



## KERRBSS

whyd this topic die????


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jun 18 2006, 12:19 PM~5627334
> *whyd this topic die????
> *


it should die,all the info is in here already.


----------



## regulz

i think cuz i quit askin questions lol


----------



## superdodge2196

> *mustang top wont work,to short for a g body,but yes its alot of work...... *


This one has a Mustang top.


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 22 2006, 02:35 AM~5649114
> *This one has a Mustang top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks pretty longto be a mustang top.and mustangs have quarter windows...i tryed contacting the owner of the car but he wouldnt give me any info on it.it also doesnt have any weather strippping,im guessing thats the reason for the flap of materials hanging lower..doesnt look very good with the top up...


----------



## KERRBSS

it looks like dogg shit with that top period.....


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jun 22 2006, 05:59 PM~5653104
> *it looks like dogg shit with that top period.....
> *


lok at the bright side.it atleast has a top..


----------



## regulz

chuch. preach. tabernacle.


----------



## BRAVO

you guys are in luck!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=270225


----------



## jevonniespapi

http://www.convertibletopguys.com/Lebaron-...ible-Tops.shtml


alright, this site can get you every part you need for a lebaron convertible top. 

Check it out!


----------



## jevonniespapi

Rivera........these have gotta be easy to graft onto any G-body


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1982-Buick-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 22 2006, 03:35 AM~5649114
> *This one has a Mustang top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks allright


----------



## michaels29

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@May 2 2006, 02:22 PM~5358050
> *any car that didnt caome convt. from factory should not be cut. they look terrible & around here only paisas (wet backs) cut there cars
> *


shit you smoking crack ese I got a 81 regal convertible and my compa has a 84 monte convertible but its koo we might be paisas but they head turners homeboy


----------



## Mr. 412

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## houcksupholstery

TTT for verts done right


----------



## blacksmith

this shit has been entertaining....
now who's actually going to put this info to use.....


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Nov 13 2009, 01:19 AM~15651345
> *this shit has been entertaining....
> now who's actually going to put this info to use.....
> *



We'll follow your lead ... :biggrin:


----------



## BULLY

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Nov 12 2009, 10:19 PM~15651345
> *this shit has been entertaining....
> now who's actually going to put this info to use.....
> *


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 13 2009, 04:24 PM~15658482
> *We'll follow your lead ...  :biggrin:
> *


whoa, i wasn't here looking to do the conversion....unless its on a 80's caprice....


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Nov 16 2009, 12:07 AM~15675052
> *whoa, i wasn't here looking to do the conversion....unless its on a 80's caprice....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Nov 15 2009, 09:07 PM~15675052
> *whoa, i wasn't here looking to do the conversion....unless its on a 80's caprice....
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 81 cuttin

TTT.


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 19 2006, 09:38 AM~5457023
> *homie,ive been there done that,and i like to call people out who talk shit and start rumors...there is a top that bolts in directly.and its not a lebaron
> *


THERE MIGHT BE , BUT IVE DONE A FEW OF THEM SON , SO YOU TELL US WITCH ONE BOLTS RIGHT ON :uh: SINCE YOU KNOW SO MUCH.


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 18 2006, 07:50 PM~5454170
> *have you ever measured the top of a lebaron? then measured the top on a g-body
> *


NA I JUST DONE THEM BY EYE :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@May 27 2006, 12:56 AM~5504223
> *Very true, the lebaron top is actually 2" short for any g-body.
> *


B4 MODS IT IS


----------



## ~TRU~

86 LEBARON TOP AND BACK SEAT , HERES ONE WE DONE.


----------



## 81 cuttin

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 3 2009, 03:14 AM~15855791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 86 LEBARON TOP AND BACK SEAT , HERES ONE WE DONE.
> *


 u got any more pics of this car? can u pm me ur #, i got ? on the top.


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jun 12 2006, 05:00 PM~5596206
> *lol you can use alot of tops for it... but this one we use is perfect fit... no mods to the top is needed... no mods to the car... it drops in and welds right in perfect so you could then bolt it up good to go.. the top comes on and off easy in minutes...... its as if it was made for g-bodies... i dont say cause the person who told me about it... asked me not to tell nobody... all tho its not a very big secret in miami evryone already knows... cause one person discovered it and did a couple cars and people started spilling it out and telling others... but also even knowing its not an easy car to come across we've just had luck getting them... they disapear... lol
> *


 :uh: THIS IS PLAIN STUPID , YOU AINT GONNA TELL CAUSE YOUR FRIEND TOLD YOU NOT TO :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 12 2006, 10:13 PM~5597965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THATS THE ONE BACK SEAT AND TOP


----------



## lenn_dogg2002

does the top go up on that caprice??


----------



## BBIGBALLING

it would be great if it was a company it that sold drop inn convert kits for caddies, cutless, and so furth. So we wouldn't have to go thru all these secrets. like da homie said thats why most of us r here from da help , information or cause we stay in small towns, or on da otherside of da country. But like hydros if homies acted that way when it started we would have still to tlk about so help us all out that want to know or do!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## plague

ITS NOT REALLY ABOUT SECRETS, WHAT IT IS, ALOT OF WORK AND NOT AS SIMPLE AS EVERYONE THINKS IT IS, AND MAKING IT LOOK RIGHT, WITH ALL THE WINDOWS WORKING AND SO ON. IF IT WAS SO EASY EVERYONE WOULD BE DOING IT.


----------



## jose510ss

some one told me this top bolts right on
1984-86 Chevrolet Celebrity and OLDSMOBILE CIERA


----------



## plague

ANYTHING YOU USE WILL TAKE SOME KIND OF WORK, AND ON YOUR CAR COSMETIC WORK WELDING PATCHING GRINDING MEASURING OF SOME KIND OF WORK


----------



## JayJay209

:uh:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by JayJay209_@May 5 2010, 11:12 AM~17399365
> *:uh:
> *


NOT TALKING SHIT ON ANYONE ARE ANYBODY, THERE JUST ARE ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT DONT REALIZE THAT IT IS NOT AS EASY AND BEFORE THEY CUT INTO THEY CAR FIND SOMEONE THAT KNOWS HOW TO DO IT OR SOME RESEARCH CAUSE I MEET ALOT OF PEOPLE REALLY YOUNG GUYS SAYING THEY GONNA CUT


----------



## BBIGBALLING

but as soon it aint like its a secret to building a bomb or something we as a community are on here for help and ideas so why hold back from guys that are not even in your state or area it like the first time hydrualics came out if that guy or another guy did share or help the game wouldn't have went this far and there are alot of caddy owners out there like me that want this and need help so stop with all that secret shit people wont help with cars then what are they even doing on here


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Here is my factory conversion regal vert


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 6 2010, 07:58 AM~17971163
> *Here is my factory conversion regal vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## BBIGBALLING

very nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Apr 25 2010, 05:27 PM~17297376
> *some one told me this top bolts right on
> 1984-86 Chevrolet Celebrity and OLDSMOBILE CIERA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have you ever seen one of those cars convertible??I don't believe I have


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2010, 03:41 AM~17980638
> *have you ever seen one of those cars convertible??I don't believe I have
> *


I havent and figured its a photo shop................ but then I came to reality and thought that the manufacturers make anything a vert. For example, lebarons and geo metro's. a perfectly good example of a bad car idea.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2010, 12:43 PM~17983163
> *I havent and figured its a photo shop................ but then I came to reality and thought that the manufacturers make anything a vert. For example, lebarons and geo metro's. a perfectly good example of a bad car idea.
> *


if it's real it's probably a factory conversion like mine and if your gonna hunt down that hard to find car to cut it up and fit it in a g body you might as well try and hunt down a factory conversion g body because you will have just as much luck


----------



## BULLY

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2010, 12:41 AM~17980638
> *have you ever seen one of those cars convertible??I don't believe I have
> *


yup just as hard to find as a le cab or g body vert :biggrin:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

someone needs to come out with a kit now that would be a money maker and would be sweet! TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Jul 13 2010, 05:38 PM~18037139
> *someone needs to come out with a kit now that would be a money maker and would be sweet! TTT
> *


anybody with a cnc machine could mill the parts but nobody wants to invest in the fab work.


----------



## BBIGBALLING

it still would be sweet I think it would be worth it cause its to many guys like me that have cadillac with or without dros that would love to have a kit like that no question!!! :h5:


----------



## sanjosecustomz




----------



## OMAR TRECE

Junkyard trips and a good eye!




















 VALLE COACHELLA


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 25 2010, 08:41 PM~19164718
> *Junkyard trips and a good eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VALLE COACHELLA
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dreammaker65

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 24 2010, 09:52 PM~17292236
> *ITS NOT REALLY ABOUT SECRETS, WHAT IT IS, ALOT OF WORK AND NOT AS SIMPLE AS EVERYONE THINKS IT IS, AND MAKING IT LOOK RIGHT, WITH ALL THE WINDOWS WORKING AND SO ON. IF IT WAS SO EASY EVERYONE WOULD BE DOING IT.
> *


Not tryn to side bust or anything like that N not tryn to knock our future lowriders into keepn this lifestyle rollin into tha future, But I agree wit tha homie plaque on diz one. Bein in tha automotive game since I waz 8yrz old u learn tha do's n do not's of customizing rides. 1st off its not about secrets its about a skill u aqquire n get a feel for sum are born into it n sum have to learn it but both still have to pratice to get tha skill down n never shut urself off from learning sumdn new cuz in tha thz game u shut urself from learning new things u mite as well get out now cuz iv been building since i wuz 8 n im in my 30z now n I still learning new things everyday. N e way we are limited to tha low lowz we got now a dayz ther becoming more in more scarce to get ur hands on a traditionals,luxurys,Impalas,bombs and Iv seen alot of thez rides end up in tha metal yards cuz homies get in to ther projects more then ther pockets can handle n before they know it ther over heads in a customizing nightmare and then lose intrest in the ride n just let it fade n rust away or str8 junk pile it n try ther luck on another ride but b4 u know it we gna b out of that option due to tha lack of skills b4 getn into a customizing of thz caliber b4 ur skill level has reach thiz point. Thez guyz that offers thez sevices have already done tha trial n error for ur benifits ya it may b pricey but thats cuz they know what it takes to customize at thiz level n gives u that assurance ur ride is built right tha 1st tyme n thats not a skill u aqquire over nite homies.... Homies on here not tryn to hate im sure we all share tha same luv of lowriding ther jus maken sure ur aware of tha conciqiences b4 u cut in to ur project.... I know thiz is tha century for tha verts I mean dam they popn up in every corner but in a super show of 10,000 converts. It nice to accually see a hard top left among tha crowd u know lol N e wayz homies good luck on ur builds again didnt mean to side bust but read thiz whole Topic n had to drop my 2 cents. Keep lowriding homies :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Nov 29 2010, 06:08 AM~19188363
> *Not tryn to side bust or anything like that N not tryn to knock our future lowriders into keepn this lifestyle rollin into tha future, But I agree wit tha homie plaque on diz one. Bein in tha automotive game since I waz 8yrz old u learn tha do's n do not's of customizing rides. 1st off its not about secrets its about a skill u aqquire n get a feel for sum are born into it n sum have to learn it but both still have to pratice to get tha skill down n never shut urself off from learning sumdn new cuz in tha thz game u shut urself from learning new things u mite as well get out now cuz iv been building since i wuz 8 n im in my 30z now n I still learning new things everyday. N e way we are limited to tha low lowz we got now a dayz ther becoming more in more scarce to get ur hands on a traditionals,luxurys,Impalas,bombs and Iv seen alot of thez rides end up in tha metal yards cuz homies get in to ther projects more then ther pockets can handle n before they know it ther over heads in a customizing nightmare and then lose intrest in the ride n just let it fade n rust away or str8 junk pile it n try ther luck on another ride but b4 u know it we gna b out of that option due to tha lack of skills b4 getn into a customizing of thz caliber b4 ur skill level has reach thiz point. Thez guyz that offers thez sevices have already done tha trial n error for ur benifits ya it may b pricey but thats cuz they know what it takes to customize at thiz level n gives u that assurance ur ride is built right tha 1st tyme n thats not a skill u aqquire over nite homies.... Homies on here not tryn to hate im sure we all share tha same luv of lowriding ther jus maken sure ur aware of tha conciqiences b4 u cut in to ur project.... I know thiz is tha century for tha verts I mean dam they popn up in every corner but in a super show of 10,000 converts. It nice to accually see a hard top left among tha crowd u know lol N e wayz homies good luck on ur builds again didnt mean to side bust but read thiz whole Topic n had to drop my 2 cents. Keep lowriding homies  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wise words homie


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

nice avi gm :wow:


----------



## DirtySanchez

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2010, 12:41 AM~17980638
> *have you ever seen one of those cars convertible??I don't believe I have
> *


:yes: there was one at the u pick here a few weeks ago... i checked it out pretty good, whatever company converted them did a decent job on the conversion....


----------



## kinggabe6

it takes some work and some cleverness to do one but its worth it when its done you need to get a lebaron you can find them at any junkyard like a 90's model unbolt the whole top and all the rear interior panels especially the arm rest panels in the rear seat then you need to take a saw zaw and cut the whole rear metal pieces starting from the in side of the door jams to the rear end of the inner rear well that way you can keep a rolling window in the back to keep a stock look and its alot easier to bolt the top to the factory bolts so you will also need to cut the same part out of your monte then you will need to trim the back of the rear trunk lip the part where your 6*9 speakers go that whole part will have to be trimmed in half and you will need to relocate the trunk hinges because you need to trim the part where they bolt in to you will also need another top for a donor if possible because the lebaron top is to small that way you can extend your top and keep the stock look if you need some more info let me know theres still alot more work needed to get it done but thats should be enough to get a good start


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by kinggabe6_@May 15 2011, 03:49 AM~20555601
> *it takes some work and some cleverness to do one but its worth it when its done you need to get a lebaron you can find them at any junkyard like a 90's model unbolt the whole top and all the rear interior panels especially the arm rest panels in the rear seat then you need to take a saw zaw and cut the whole rear metal pieces starting from the in side of the door jams to the rear end of the inner rear well that way you can keep a rolling window in the back to keep a stock look and its alot easier to bolt the top to the factory bolts so you will also need to cut the same part out of your monte then you will need to trim the back of the rear trunk lip the part where your 6*9 speakers go that whole part will have to be trimmed in half and you will need to relocate the trunk hinges because you need to trim the part where they bolt in to you will also need another top for a donor if possible because the lebaron top is to small that way you can extend your top and keep the stock look if you need some more info let me know theres still alot more work needed to get it done but thats should be enough to get a good start
> *


----------



## 432RIDAZ

there is an old lady driven a vert cutty that came like that from the factroy alot of ppl have tried buy but she wony sell it  in the 432


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## DamnGina

if you want a top done right hit up tj from royals car club house of rags out in vegas


----------

